# First Attempt at a Cutting Board and Wa Handle



## Martyfish (Feb 5, 2020)

Over Christmas I was visiting my folks and took the opportunity to use my dad's more extensive tool collection to make an end grain cutting board and a wa handle. This is my first attempt at making either a cutting board or a handle and I am relatively happy with the results. The cutting board would have benefited from access to a thicknesser, which would have prevented some of the small glue filled gaps that are visible, but other than that it turned out well. The wa handle turned out really well too, now I just need to find a knife for it.

The cutting board is made from walnut and the handle is made from almond (butt), brass (spacer) and jarrah (ferrule).


----------



## childermass (Feb 5, 2020)

Both the handle and the cutting board look really good.
If you are looking for a decent blade without a handle you can look here: https://www.cleancut.eu/
There is a sub section under 'knife models' for blades without handles


----------



## ChefShramrock (Feb 5, 2020)

Really nice work. Both look fantastic, especially for a first timer.


----------



## milkbaby (Feb 5, 2020)

Freaking great stuff especially for first attempts!


----------



## nevrknow (Feb 5, 2020)

Very impressive!


----------



## Gjackson98 (Feb 5, 2020)

Good work! Keep it on!


----------



## mc2442 (Feb 5, 2020)

That is a great looking pair, especially the board!


----------



## M1k3 (Feb 6, 2020)

Nice job!


----------



## Martyfish (Feb 6, 2020)

Thanks for the praise. It's great to share with a passionate community


----------



## Martyfish (Feb 6, 2020)

childermass said:


> Both the handle and the cutting board look really good.
> If you are looking for a decent blade without a handle you can look here: https://www.cleancut.eu/
> There is a sub section under 'knife models' for blades without handles


Thanks for the tip, I had no idea cleancut sold blades without handles


----------



## Caleb Cox (Feb 6, 2020)

Quite a few makers and importers will sell you a blade, sometimes there may be a wait involved, and they may elect to leave the maker's mark off. Emailing Koki at JCK would be worthwhile, as would any custom maker you like. Some will say yes, some will say no. I think it's something not often advertised as a service since the demand is pretty low. I have a prized blade I've been sitting on while I build my skills. Nice work on the handle and cutting board!


----------

